# Llama Sheep & worming



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Regarding our Llama, lambs, Sheep, and goats and the Barber's pole worm

Fecal sample taken for llama, as we were suspicious of possible worms due to a lamb who had them along with lots of recent rain and wetness...


Results for our llama and his fecal sample are that he is dealing with Barber pole worm, Barber's pole worm (Haemonchus contortus) or Parelaphostrongylustenuis, or something like that spelling! 

(we also just got done treating one lamb for this same issue...so, related?1)


Vet said to treat him, the llama with Panacur.

Is this best?

Will he need Ivermectin also or another wormer?

Is it true that Ivermectin will make your soil non organic?

As the llama is in with lambs/sheep currently, I am thinking they need some fecals run as well?

We do the famacha eye checks, on the goats and lambs.

Goats are on a different pasture, but I know they deal with this too.

But for llamas I guess it is even as critical if not more to get them treated ASAP! 

Anyone dealing with this?ound:

This worm is suppose to be Coming from deer passing through on the property/nearby, and carried in on slugs and snails, the worms ferment in wet areas, on wet hay, etc? :stars:

Perhaps I will post this in sheep as well, and see if someone can be of assistance?

Will Muscovy ducks help eat the worms and slugs?


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

New issue! 

Can't catch the llama!

We had just gave his annual CDT shot a few days earlier and took a fecal sample and now he won't even get close enough and they have been unable to catch him! Ugh, he really needs

Any ideas?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Might try here Camelids Forum more about llamas that than here in the Guard Animals Forum.


----------

